# low call volume, high media volume after EH09 update



## v_lestat (Aug 21, 2011)

anyone notice low ear speaker, and external speaker call volume after the EH09 update?
there is an absolute difference in pre and post EH09 volume for calls.

also

the notification audio also seemed to be peaking the audio system too, even though the volume has been lowered. so i can have it at a low audible level, but its almost rattling the speaker because the EQ levels are too high.

its like cranking all the EQ levels on a stereo even though you keep the volume low.
the bass, mids and treble can peak the scale, but the volume is low, so sounds are distorted.

i swear its gunna blow my external speaker sometimes.
i have to keep the physical volume really low as to help tone it down.

its just a strange effect of opposites,,,, 
call volume low even if volume is maxed
media levels high and peaking even when volume is low.


----------



## tracerv0 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm seeing the same thing here.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## v_lestat (Aug 21, 2011)

thank god its not just me lol

it was to the point yesterday standing out on my porch i could almost NOT hear my friend.
there was a little noise but nothing that should effect the call clarity.
i had to step back in the house to really hear him properly.


----------



## canaanp (Jul 8, 2011)

I have not had the same results with the call audio, however I can confirm the same thing happening with the notifications. I was pretty nervous about it, but I figured it was because I went to CM7, so I flashed back to rooted stock EH09 and it was still doing it. Drove me crazy. I finally went back to CM7 earlier today and haven't had any problems yet...


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

I have not seen any results similar to these. My incall volume has become almost deafening, and the speaker works like it always has. Try using an audio eq app. There are a number of them on the market, most free. That may solve what seems to be a spotty if not isolated issue.


----------



## Efpophis (Jul 31, 2011)

If what Sammy had done to the 2.6.35 audio driver code is any indication, I wouldn't be shocked at all if they screwed it up for this version, too. Ugh. I guess I better start thinking about having a look myself.


----------



## v_lestat (Aug 21, 2011)

hmmm

yeah i cant hardly hear people, i damn near have to go into a closet and close the door.
thanks Samsung... thanks a ton.

maybe this weekend i will reflash and see if it changes.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

v_lestat said:


> hmmm
> 
> yeah i cant hardly hear people, i damn near have to go into a closet and close the door.
> thanks Samsung... thanks a ton.
> ...


Funny we all just assumed you were still in the closet.

(sorry mods, it was too easy to pass up)


----------



## add144 (Jun 12, 2011)

Bahahahahahahahahahaha. You've been on a roll lately akellar. I've taught you well my black son.


----------



## Waggs (Sep 2, 2011)

Same results, in call volume low (including on speaker). Notification volume high. Phone was rooted on 2.2.1, is not now, no mods. Us cellular. Any fix for this?


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

I take it there is no resolve to date?


----------



## JWnSC (Jul 20, 2011)

Install kgb kernal for eh09, run "callboost enable" in terminal emulator, follow the instructions, and reboot. Or if you like the kernal your on, this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1332525


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Efpophis & Imoseyon got together on the latest "Leankernel" (there are two versions EI xx & EHxx) which completely resolved the volume issue. Mine is now set to the lowest setting and it is plenty loud.









http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5726-kernelgbtweh09ei20voodoo-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-v220-1112/

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

